# New Bunny/ Old Bunny - personality change?



## __DD__

So i've recently gotten a beautiful female Doe, sadly she hasn't had the best of life, but I am building her up and she had her first vet appointment todat - which went better than I thought. 
Eventually i'd like to put her with my buck ( When he is neutered), and since then he seems to have become a lot more affectionate! Not that i'm complaining. He demands petting, follows me about, he even graced me with a lick, not only that, he now comes when called! Is a personality change normal?
They haven't been together ( for obvious reasons) , but he has pretty much the run of a section of garden, and she has the other section, so i'm sure they've had a whiff of each other.
Will the neuter change this at all?


----------



## Buns16rouge

Hey I understand what your saying I was really against nutering my boy bun for the longest time because I have heard it can change their personality. Until I rescued my girl bun and she was spayed and was calmer she did not have the spraying issue so I got him done at a good place and his personality never changed. He still is the affectionate little guy.... your buns age may play a part in it the teenage years are rough and the year my bun turned 3 he mellowed out and suddenly became more affectionate. When I got my 3rd bun added to the group (spayed girl as well) my boy bun was even more affectionate. For the neuter I would be shocked if it altered your buns personality if anything you should end up with more kisses!


----------



## RavenousDragon

My favorite benefit to neutering a male bunny (other than the lack of babies) is the fact that their urine smells 150% less awful (granted, my bunnies live in my bedroom flush against my bed). If he is an adult, I doubt it would change his personality, but if done young, it will make it easier to litter train them too!


----------



## Aki

Neutering and spaying never changed any of my rabbits' personnality. It did have a big impact on overall cleanliness, though - especially with the males. I lived with the rabbits in my room for 5 years, and I agree that living like this with intact rabbits is just awful.


----------



## __DD__

Ah, this is good news! Thank you all!


----------



## __DD__

Oh, one more question! ( Promise!) I hve noticed he seems to make more weird noises recently. I would say it's a grunt, mixed with a squeak - it's incredibly cute, but I have no idea what it means! He tends to do it more when he's grooming or when he wants attention.


----------

